# Favorite Surface Lures for Musky/ Pike



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What are your favorite surface lures for musky and pike at night?

I had a huge blowup on a Hawg Wobbler in July on a pike lake in Ontario. My son had tossed out a Creeper and I cast about 10 feet beyond him and had a hit almost as soon as the lure hit the water. Bad for me the fish got off.

Son came back that night with a 3# smallie on a Hula Popper from the dock.

I like the noisy baits:

Hi Fin Teasertails
Creepers
Poe's Awaker
Hawg wobbler

Haven't had much luck with the Musky Jitterbug outside of a 2# crappie and a 3# smallie.

My first pike on a surface lure was a Black Arbogast Sputterbuzz when I was about 12. Been hooked ever since. 

My brother likes his Cree Duk...Never seen him catch anything but he keeps telling me one of these days.....That is one stupid looking lure in the water....

What are your favorites?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Weagle and Topraider.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi-Fin Hawg Buster and a Topraider


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I loved my Poe's Awaker too until a fish broke off the back end of it and took it with her! I was so pissed, not about the bait but that I potentially just killed a fish. I am a sucker for well-made baits, and American Hardwood Lures are some wicked topwaters. There jay-walker is a walk-the-dog style with a huge concave cone head like a popper. And the Lac-Suel turbo is just as sweet! 

http://www.musky-lures.com/jwalker.html

The best part about the jay-walker is that is hangs vertically in the water on the pause. I have not caught a fish like this yet but I'm sure if one was following it would crush it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Reg topraider, sometimes the super has a problem with the blade not turning. Also Pacemakers.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I use to use the Jackpot. But haven't fished for muskies in long time. Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never fished top water for muskie, is it best to use at sun up and sun down?
Is spring time the best? hmmm I should read up on this a little more huh?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Tatonka said:


> I have never fished top water for muskie, is it best to use at sun up and sun down?
> Is spring time the best? hmmm I should read up on this a little more huh?


Under low light conditions and typically in late spring when water temps are rising. Can also be deadly in the fall


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Fall can be some of the best topwater fishing (September-mid October) for musky. Just watch the water temps, as once they get lower, they will shut down the topwater bite. The cooler the temps (to a point), the earlier in the evening you will find your window. 

Looking forward to some action in September. It's been a bit slow the past few weeks, and I'm sure the temps are way up after the past few days.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Under low light conditions and typically in late spring when water temps are rising. Can also be deadly in the fall


Cool, now I am off to read up on this and hopefully I can try it this fall or next spring
Thank you


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Luhr Jenson Woodchopper. Also works for bass.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Topraider and homemade inline top water baits.

I bought a river2sea whopper plopper and liked the action of the lure, but the lure cracked all to pieces in my lure box in the hot sun. The sun didn't phase the top raiders. 

Those top water baits can be great fish locators and once I learn where she is hanging out, I go back with other lures and aggravate her until she bites.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Picked up a Lelure Creeper, Front Thumper and Back Thumper but haven't hit the water with them yet. Can't wait!


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Certainly, at night the straight retrieve baits work so much better than the walking dog baits. I got one of my biggest on a Globe (Snowcrest brand), and I've been doing pretty good with topraiders lately. gm


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Joe bucher has top prop bait or plopper I've had luck but the cheap things break after one musky gets land....very disappointed but it gets fish.

Hula popper has gotten me some nice muskies def a overlooked bait.

I work the hula super fast all the way in. Nothing beats watching the wake from a Muskie behind your top water


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Bucher - Slopmaster Buzz
Ruff Dog Buzz
Grim Reaper In Line Buzzer 1300 an the 1200

Sennett Pacemaker and Rough Runner
Bucher Top Rader

The last and first hour or so of Daylight.
Nine and ten inch Suick's with the tail bent so the Suick will only go a foot or so under the surface.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread was started before my current go to lures were available. Big momma and lake x, particularly the fat bastard @ night.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I like a Hawg Wobbler and a Black and Red Buzzbait.


Roscoe


----------

